

Ask HN: What do you think of this slogan "things you make real" - franciscocosta

Hi, we are building this event oriented social network called tymr<p>I would love to ear your thoughts about a slogan we got after a brainstorm: tymr - "Things You Make Real"<p>ps.: we have a buggy prototype at tymr.com
======
JayNeely
It doesn't produce an emotional response from me, and it doesn't give me any
idea of what you are / what you're offering.

My best guess based on the slogan would be that you're some kind of
prototyping site or crafting site. I'm not seeing any connection to events.

